# Minn Kota and Motorguide Trolling Motors - Free Shipping



## Universal Mania

We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale 

To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum" 


http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all of your support and please let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm


----------



## Universal Mania

*Great for Father's Day*

We are working hard to ensure you guys are getting the best possible deals, please let us know how we can better help you and what items you are looking for. Thanks for all of the support and PM's and keep it coming!
Dont forget fathers day is coming up so make sure to tell everyone what you want or just by it here yourself, YOU DESERVE IT!!

Thanks
James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*Let Us See What We Can Do For You*

!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!

Still here guys working some killer deals! Continue to PM and call as we are working to get you all we can for your money. The boss is out of town for a little longer so lets make some deals! :thumbsup:

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

We are here to work any last minute deals for you guys so please let us know what you need!. If you are looking to get orders delivered for Saturday please ensure to get your order in as early as possible or contact us for shipping options. 

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*Great Motors and Great Deals*

*PM, Call, or Email to see if we have any specials on the trolling motor you are looking for!!*



Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*Great Sales Still Going*

*Great Sales Still Going *

We are currently getting in new stock of all the major brands of gear you all are looking for! As always guys PM, call, or email me what you need and I will get you the best possible price I can. 

With the upcoming Holiday and great weather make sure you are safe out there !

As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm




Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*We still have HOT DEALS*

*We still have HOT DEALS*

Call me, PM, or email what item you are interested in and I will work the best possible deal for you

It’s that easy!

Bigger deals on Bundles or multiple item orders!

As always thanks for being a great crowd to work with and thanks for your continued support!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*Summer Deals*

*Summer Deals*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback – 

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items 

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm




Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*Labor Day Weekend!*

Labor Day Weekend!

I hope everyone is going to enjoy the long holiday weekend as it is the last of the summer - get out there and fish and enjoy the outdoors - If you get time take a look through the site and let us know if you need anything - our prices are still the lowest and we will be happy to work with you on any discounts we can offer on the item of your needs - Thanks again guys and enjoy the last long weekend of summer!
www.universalmania.com


Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm






Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*!!End of Summer!!*

*!!End of Summer!!*

We just want to take the time to thank everyone for their continued support *THANK YOU!!!!! *and please continue to call, email, and PM for deals - our site prices have been reduced and we are working additional deals on the items you need! 
Also great prices on Garmin Hunting Gear for you guys switching sports now!
http://www.universalmania.com/dog-tracking-collars-1/
We are buying product daily in quantity to save you money so let us know what you are looking for 

*FREE STANDARD SHIPPING 
NO TAX*

James Metz
Sales Associate
Universal Mania Inc.
www.UniversalMania.com
www.UniversalMania.net

T: 866.903.0852 EXT: 706
F: 910.568.3515







Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------



## Universal Mania

*Give us a call and lets make a deal !!!!!!*

We have great stock and great prices - give us a call and let us work a deal for you on a trolling motor - accessories - and more - Want to put a package together - let us work a Deal!!!

-Any Quotes given are good for that item and for the day given based on availabilty-


Thanks 
James Metz
Sales Manager
866.903.0852 EXT: 706
Hours: M-F 9am-5:30pm Eastern Time
UniversalMania.net
UniversalMania.net


----------



## Universal Mania

*Big deals*

*BIG DEALS*

It really has been a great week with all of the PM's - We have been able to work several deals for you guys and that is what we are here for - Thanks for everyone's support and please keep it coming we want to keep making you deals!!!!

-Any Quotes given are good for that item and for the day given based on availabilty-


Thanks 
James Metz
Sales Manager
866.903.0852 EXT: 706
Hours: M-F 9am-5:30pm Eastern Time
UniversalMania.net
UniversalMania.net



Universal Mania said:


> We have Minn Kota Trolling Motors and Motorguide Trolling Motors on sale
> 
> To receive additional discounts on Minn Kota Trolling Motors, please PM or call us at 866-903-0852 and reference "Fishing Forum"
> 
> 
> http://www.universalmania.com/trolling-motors-1/


----------

